# Bulk .22LR Ammo Hard to Find



## CorvetteChuck (Oct 25, 2009)

I was looking online to purchase a good old-fashion 'brick' of .22 long rifle ammo to plink at the range, and due to this ammo shortage, everyone is out of stock. Anyone have any ideas of where I can quick order some ammo?


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Cabelas has it. I just ordered 3 bricks of Remington. Was on backorder but have taken only about a week. Bass Pro Shops also but they were a little more expensive. Check on google and you will probably find some other sources as well.


----------



## CorvetteChuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry, was on the phone with Cabela's today and they have nothing left. And I have been working Google since Friday night. Every time I try to add one to my cart, I get the out of stock or backordered message. Thanks for the tip of Bass Pro Shop.

-Chuck


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I just ordered a brick Friday from Natchez, along w/ some .38 Special and .357 Magnum

http://www.natchezss.com/


----------

